# Going To Hawaii



## oldman (Oct 26, 2017)

My son adopted a baby out of the hospital almost 13 years ago. Later, he found out that the little girl had two older bi-racial sisters that were in foster homes and were about to be separated and put in different foster homes. My son was asked if he would like to adopt these two girls. He came to me and we discussed the problem for quite a few hours and I finally asked him "what do you want to do?" He said that he wanted to adopt the girls, but didn't have the $25,000.00 necessary for legal fees. Without going into a long story, I couldn't understand why the state would ask my son to adopt these girls, yet make him go through the normal legal process and obtain a lawyer. 

I contacted my attorney and he gave me some more mish-mash about why the fees are so high and he said that although he isn't a family attorney that he would handle it for us for $12,000.00, which I gladly paid. This is private information between my son and I. Not even my wife knows that I put up the money. The girls completed high school and did very well in school, in society and also within their new family. Four years ago, the oldest girl started college at Penn State. In her first year, we were all seated at the Thanksgiving table and as tradition has it in our household, we all had to say one thing what we were thankful for during that year. When we came to the oldest girl she said that she was thankful for having the opportunity to join a loving family, which caused me to tear up. (I am an emotional type guy.) The, she said that she hopes to say some year that she is thankful for having the opportunity to go to Hawaii. I told here that if she showed me her report card and that she would get all A's and B's in all four years, the trip was on me. 

Well, by golly, she did it. So, come next May, along with my Granddaughter and my wife, my 12 year-old Grandson and my Granddaughter's best friend are all trekking off to Hawaii for a week in May right after graduation. It is a trip well earned. She has studied to be an occupational therapist for children. She has explained it to me, so I get what it is, but still have to do more studying on it. This will be my umpteenth trip to Honolulu because I flew there for two years before going back to flying the smaller planes.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 26, 2017)

What a great trip for all of you!!  She has chosen a wonderful profession to be a part of.  Occupational therapy was crucial to me as I recovered from a massive stroke.  I was blessed to have had aggressive OT right after my stroke that helped me to be able to recover enough and live by myself.  The dedication of these therapists are heart warming. Some are still friends to this day.  And to work with children is icing on the cake!!  She will be a blessing to them and their families!  Have a wonderful time. Its always been my dream to go there.


----------



## oldman (Oct 26, 2017)

When I flew for United, I stepped up to fly the B-747 and flew the Chicago (ORD) to Honolulu (HNL) route sometimes twice per week. That was grueling. Most of the time, I would fly it once per week and then fly inter-continental routes the other one to two days. I did this for two years and finally got tired of hearing my wife complain about being away so much.


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 21, 2017)

Great story, those are very lucky children and grandchildren! I am sure that you will have an awesome time in Paradise!


----------



## Kaya (Nov 21, 2017)

Great story! And lucky you to get to go back to the islands! I miss Maui so much, myself, but I doubt I will ever get to see it again. Things have changed for me these past few years, so..it isn't in the cards.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2017)

You are a fine man.  You have my admiration and respect!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2017)

What a wonderful story. you are a very special person.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2017)

I agree with Rose and Ruth, you have a big heart....enjoy your trip to Hawaii!  I've been there twice in the past, various islands and loooved it!


----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone, but I really wrestled with the idea of going along to Hawaii with my Granddaughter and her friend. Both are adults now and I can accept that. Call me paranoid, but I just can't get the face of Natalee Holloway out of my mind. I also just watched the specials on Oxygen and Reels and that also adds to my paranoia, I guess. I know that I can't set any rules for these girls, but with their consent, I may be able to make sure they call me every hour or so and if I don't hear from them, I will track (as long as she leaves it turned on) my Granddaughter's phone via a tracker that I can use, so that I can find her. 

Am I being over protective? I just don't know if I could live with myself if I didn't come back with her or something would even happen to her while we are there. My friend told me that even if we went to Florida or Colorado something could happen. Just because we will be on an exotic island doesn't heighten the risk. I told him that I think it does. These kind of people know that it's college graduation time and there will be quite a few grads going to Hawaii. A predator's paradise is what I call it for that time of the year. I offered to hire her a chauffeur/body guard for the evenings (2) while we are there. Not a limo, but a car, like a Cadillac or Chrysler. My Granddaughter told me that she would be embarrassed if I did that.  

Comments?


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2017)

I know you all will have a great time.  What a great grandpa you are!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> You are a fine man.  You have my admiration and respect!


Mine also.


----------

